

Ask HN: Need some feedback about my company's website - jswinghammer

I'm looking for some feedback about my new company website. We provide a solution for classroom recording and live broadcasting targeting K-12 and universities.<p>What I'm looking for specifically is feedback about:<p>- The copy: is it good, bad, boring?<p>- The design: how is it?<p>- Anything else you want to pass along is good too :)<p>http://www.aterium.com<p>Thanks so much!
======
jswinghammer
Clickable link: <http://www.aterium.com>

------
mindcrime

      when we heard this story we had to look it to remember it 
      so we included the Wikipedia link
    

That reads kinda confusingly. Honestly, I'd lean towards just taking that bit
out altogether, to me it interrupts the flow of the story you're trying to
tell.

